# temperature of honey to stay liquid



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

prolly 90-100 degrees. That should liquify pretty well.


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

I've heard 100-104 as well but at that temp it will take a few days, don't expect it to be liquid in an hour or two.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

It will stay liquid for over a year (that's as long as I've had honey in a warmer) at 90-95 degrees. If you want to re-liquify crystallized honey, I use 100-105 degrees for a 5 gallon bucket and it takes a couple of days.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

90 will keep it liquid. Once crystalized 125 is optimum.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

I think your HONEY will turn dark it U leave it in the hot box too long at 100 degrees


----------

